# How do you get rid of door buzzer



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

i've found that the buzzer for the door and ignition is very annoying lately, i often have the door open and stereo on so it's constantly buzzing. Does anyone know how to unhook this thing?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yea, pull out your dash. On the back theres a small box with one plug going into that. Thats the little buzzer that annoys the hell out of everyone. If your really skilled, you MAY be able to reach behind it and un-plug it if you have long arms, not sure.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks that'll be the first thing i do tommorrow, i can't stand that thing anymore.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

*Lol*

Errrrrr Errrrrr Errrrrrr Errrrrr.........Errrrrr


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

nizmo559 said:


> Errrrrr Errrrrr Errrrrrr Errrrrr.........Errrrrr


Yeah i can't stand that thing I alway's have the stereo going while working on the car and if the door is open well you know the rest. Exactly like you said errrrrrrr errrrrrrrr errrrrrrrr


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

hey, hey, hey, dont be so hasty with the ripping of the dash apart, if you just want it gone for mostly everything just unplug the drivers side door sensor. you need a phillips screw driver and the i.q. needed to turn a screw. remove the one screw on the bottom rocker panel inside the door that hold the spring loaded sensor in, pull out the sensor, unplug, replace the sensor for a stock looking appearance.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

yeah but then the interior light probably wouldn't work either, i just want the buzzer off. I'll check that out though see what i can figure out. Thanks


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

new94 said:


> i've found that the buzzer for the door and ignition is very annoying lately, i often have the door open and stereo on so it's constantly buzzing. Does anyone know how to unhook this thing?


I've also noticed you can't sit in your car with the engine off and listen to the radio without the annoying alarm. With every other car i've had, you can turn the key in the ignition backwards and the alrm goes off, but not in the Sentra! :wtf:


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

I removed mine and noticed that I would forget about my lights every so often. I then plugged it back in..it doesn't bother me that much really...


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

mine didnt buzz with the engine off and the radio on, so im not sure there, if you have the key in the ignition or the headlights on and the key out with the drivers side door open it would buzz. i know this because my door sits far enough out to trip the sensor, the light issuse i fixed with actually flipping the switch for the light on the cieling, it still works for the passengers side door though because i didnt remove that sensor. but anyway i have a cluster sitting on my lap ight now and what you need to do to remove the buzzer is remove 1 phillips screwwith will be in the top right backside of the cluster when facing the guages, i dunno 'bout your cluster but there may be a plug about 2 inches beneath it and there will be a bulb right below it. the buzzer is a 1x1x1.5 box that has a tab with the fastening screw on it. the screw is on the right side of the box (facing the guages) and will use a standard size phillips driver. hope this helps at all.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

thank's i'll have to check that out too, the thing that suck's is i just had the guage cluster out last week to put blue bulb's in it DAMN! Thank's for the help.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

errrrrrr


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Another option if you want the stereo to be on without the annoying buzzer is to wire in a switchable bridge between the constant and switched wires on the stereo harness. Just tap off the constant, run it into a switch, and tap that into the switched. Flick the switch, stereo comes on, even with the key out of the ignition.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Thank's Samo i never even thought of that option, that's probably the way i'm gonna go since i'm using the tune's alot while playing around with the car.


----------



## icm (Mar 5, 2007)

*Buzzer Solution*

I just finished the buzzer silencing. You can't repair it without removing the speedometer gauges display. Best way is to remove the main panel under the steering wheel first. Then remove the trim around the steering whel that includes the left air vent. And then remove the main gauge panel that has the speedometer and gas gauge. I had to drill thru one screw that refused to remove itself. The buzzer is right behind the lower right hand side of the gauge display, I just unplugged the power supply to the buzzer and left it installed, in case any future owner likes a nagging blast of air horn annoyance. Takes about 1-3 hours for the complete job, have fun and enjoy the silence...


----------



## oliverr87 (Sep 23, 2005)

i would know, when i work on the car, my stereo is loud enough that i can't hear the buzzer


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

hehe I massacred mine off when I massacred my cluster


----------

